# If Chaos Ensues Bug out Bag



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

*Food*: A bag each of white rice and pinto beans; package of cornmeal, beef jerky, 2 energy bars

*Drink*: Nalgene canteen, water purification tablets, iodine










*First Aid*: Neosporin, Benadryl, Ibuprofen, Acetaminophen, Imodium, paper tape, vet wrap, bandaids and larger bandages, couple small splints, butterfly bandages, some prepacked suture material

*Tools*: knife (larger fixed blade and pocket variety), small axe, Fire Kit (char cloth, linen tow (both in ziplocs), 2 lighters in ziploc bags, matches in watertight case, ferro rod with steel, candle stub), 2 emergency blankets, 32 Revolver and extra ammo, duct tape, emergency whistle, paracord










*Maps and Travel Information*: compass, local maps

*Clothing*: jeans, extra underwear and socks in ziplocs, tanks and long sleeved overshirt, rain poncho, bandana

*Lighting*: LED flashlight, emergency candles, extra batteries

*Shelter*: Tent not in bag, but in it\'s own bag.

I also carry a ziploc with toothbrush/toothpaste, soap and deodorant. More \"comforts\" I suppose, than anything. My husband got me into Living History and being prepared, so I usually always have a fixed blade and pocket knife, paracord, a lighter and matches on my person as well.

My husband and each of the 4 children living at home have very similar Bug Out bags on hand, with very minor changes. I\'d be curious as to others thoughts on my contents.


----------

